# Most overcrowded city



## broadie (Jan 21, 2006)

post pics 
and discuss


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Define overcrowded.

Do you mean as the densiest city? Or the city that can't handle and manage it's density as it should? Or the downtown with the biggest day population? The city with the smaller housing sizes? 

Hard for people to answer when they don't know exactly what you are looking for, and anyways, this looks like CvC to me...


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

I think Hong Kong has the densest urban district (Mongkok) but it covers a very small area - Hong Kong's urban areas are squeezed between the sea and mountains. Over a larger area Cairo is probably the densest city I have seen. Indian cities are also very dense. I think Calcutta and Bombay may be the densest cities in India and they probably rival Cairo.


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

I think Monaco and Macau are the most overcrowded cities. 
Feel Free To Correct Me.


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

^ I think Monaco is the most densely populated country....and Macau perhaps the most dense overseas territory before it rejoined China.


----------



## EtherealMist (Jul 26, 2005)

If you mean overcrowded in a "bad" sense probably bombai or some 3rd world city or 1920's new york.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Dacca or Dheli I would say, maybe also Mumbai.

Althouth HK, Monaco or Macau are very dense populated cities, they have a quite good infrastructure to deal with the problem.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

I didn't feel Macau was dense at all in comparison to Hong Kong. I wouldn't follow the Wikipedia claim so closely. The pedestrian traffic in Macau isn't that high at all. In fact it was pretty quiet. In addition, Macau has single level buses, while Hong Kong has double deckers in addition to double decker trams. 

Also, most of Macau has midrise highrise buildings (+lowrise historical architecture), whereas many areas of HK have 40-50-60 storey buildings.

Macau


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

Skybean said:


> I didn't feel Macau was dense at all in comparison to Hong Kong. I wouldn't follow the Wikipedia claim so closely. The pedestrian traffic in Macau isn't that high at all. In fact it was pretty quiet. In addition, Macau has single level buses, while Hong Kong has double deckers in addition to double decker trams.
> 
> Also, most of Macau has midrise highrise buildings (+lowrise historical architecture), whereas many areas of HK have 40-50-60 storey buildings.


The average density in Macau is of 17,700 per km² whereas it is of 6,400 per km² in HK.

The reason for this is simple. Firstly, HK is very hilly with a wide uninhabited area in its center. Secondly, Macau is about 40 times smaller in area than HK, and hence Macau is built-up at 100%, something which is not true in HK (because of the hills).


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Metropolitan said:


> The reason for this is simple. Firstly, HK is very hilly with a wide uninhabited area in its center. Secondly, Macau is about 40 times smaller in area than HK, and hence Macau is built-up at 100%, something which is not true in HK (because of the hills).


I am well aware of this. But within the inhabitable land, Hong Kong clearly is much "denser". Cetainly this factors into the "overcrowding" equation. You can tell immediately by the height of the buildings and the pedestrian traffic. In HK, I feel overwhelmed, whereas in Macau, I found the density to be more comfortable. Take away the mountainous areas and the average density in HK would be much higher.


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

Skybean said:


> I am well aware of this. But within the inhabitable land, Hong Kong clearly is much "denser". Cetainly this factors into the "overcrowding" equation. You can tell immediately by the height of the buildings and the pedestrian traffic. In HK, I feel overwhelmed, whereas in Macau, I found the density to be more comfortable. Take away the mountainous areas and the average density in HK would be much higher.


I don't deny this, I just explain why Macau average density is higher than HK average density.


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

Dhaka is definitely the most overcrowded city in the world. Only 800 sq km and 15 million people. You will never see an empty street.


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Singapore


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

Dallas star said:


> Singapore


Um how? Singapore is moderately dense, with excellent infrastructure.


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

Skybean said:


> I am well aware of this. But within the inhabitable land, Hong Kong clearly is much "denser". Cetainly this factors into the "overcrowding" equation. You can tell immediately by the height of the buildings and the pedestrian traffic. In HK, I feel overwhelmed, whereas in Macau, I found the density to be more comfortable. Take away the mountainous areas and the average density in HK would be much higher.


This is strange, because I felt more comfortable in Hong Kong than in Macau. Though I do admit the most crouded times in Hong Kong were far more overwelming than in Macau. 

This picture I took is basicly the how it was most of the time.

Not bad at all. Though still, I found Hong Kong on average less overwelming for some reason.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

I haven't been anywhere that's overcrowded. 

Hong Kong, Macau, Tokyo, etc., are nice places. 

Personally I think more about what areas are undercrowded, in my own city and others.


----------



## got pidh? (Jul 25, 2006)

Dhaka in Bangladesh is really dense


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

The densest city I've been to is HK.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

Milwaukee.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

*Paris* 86 sq km and 2.1 milloins inhabitants
24,000 inh/km squared
It is not the most overcrowed city but this city is overcrowed.

Tokyo is not overcrowed in residencial area
In commercial area it is the worth city in the world. (If you don't like overcrowed area):lol:


----------

